# Der Spore Labor Thread



## xTc (20. Juni 2008)

So,

nachdem ich diese News PCGH-News - Angriff der Spore-*****-Monster glesen hatte wurde ich neugierig. Mal ebend kurz google angeschmissen um heraus zu finden was "Spore Labor" überhaupt ist. Dabei bin ich dann hier gelandet: Klick mich!

Sofort habe ich mir hier die kostenlose Basis-Version herrunter geladen. Sind ca 200Mb, geht bei guter Leitung recht zügig.

Ich muss sagen, das ist echt lustig....

Nun postet doch mal eure Tiere/Kreationen.  Ich fange auch an 

Der Floptisaurus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab es mal unter "Strategiespiele" gepostet da bei Amazon auch unter "Games > Computerspiele > Strategiespiele > Science Fiction-Strategiespiele" steht.

So, müsst Ihr ran!


Gruß


----------



## klefreak (21. Juni 2008)

hab 2 kreaturen gemacht 

UGLY (der große) und MAMUTA (die weibliche) 

leider kann man viel zu wenig Teile verwenden 

lg Klem

ps: es gibt echt schräge Spore Videos auf Youtube


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch nochmal eins gebaut 

Überall muss gespart werden. Da bleibt kein Geld für ein zweites Auge oder sowas  Da entsprang das Monotubby


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juni 2008)

Voll hässlich das Vieh....ich nenne es: Hohes C  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste ist die fliegende Saurusechsenschnecke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2008)

Das Hohes C is ja ma phääääd  Bewegt es sich hüpfend fort oder wie? Und wo ist der Mund?


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juni 2008)

LOL, ähm ja, der Mund versteckt sich etwas zwischen den Armen und es hüpft komischerweise rückwärts


----------



## Dr.Helium (21. Juni 2008)

Der Blaumann heißt "Massive-Muscled-Joe" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das, was auch immer es ist, heißt "Big-George" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

Darf ich vorstellen, Helga:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juni 2008)

Boah wie hässlich


----------



## CRAZYMANN (22. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin 

ich finde es ein sehr interessantes Spiel. Ihr sind meine zwei  Devil und Stachel


----------



## Piy (22. Juni 2008)

feeble und tulpmon xD
und: ja feebles hals geht einmal um ihn rum 



edit: so gisell und luziferri sind dazugekommen   sind sie nicht süß? xD


edit 2: und waldi


----------

